# My humble retreat from the world.



## BradG (Jul 12, 2011)

From right to left, my gutless pillar drill. I purchased this for drilling ABS boxes. works great for that, i wouldn't like to use it for much else 
C2A mini Lathe
Sieg X2 mini mill






The other section of my workbench is reserved for electronic engineering.
Oscilloscope on the far right,
De-soldering station
Soldering Station
Three racks full of components (which are now on the window ledge as there is now a photo studio perched on the end of the bench)
and my bandsaw






A new addition to the workshop  my 10 tonne Bench press






and finally, my Rollcab for looking after all my tools and accessories.


----------



## srf1114 (Jul 12, 2011)

too clean... how do you get any work done!


----------



## vallealbert (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW...it is so clean...it seems more a showroom than a workshop:wink:...are you sure you work there??:wink:...if you see mine...what a mess:biggrin:


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 12, 2011)

+2 on the soo clean. Nice shop.


----------



## BradG (Jul 12, 2011)

let me put it to you like this....

The workshop is in the home, and i am married.... if i have a clean tidy workshop i dont get glared at :glasses-cool:

There's method in the magners.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow a 10 ton press to assemble pens! I thought I liked overkill!

Oh and another thought strew some parts or tools around for the pictures. You can pick them back up afterwards.  That shop area is way to clean. It gives the rest of us a bad image.


----------



## Haynie (Jul 12, 2011)

before pens what the heck were you into?  

Nice shop by the way.


----------



## BradG (Jul 12, 2011)

Haynie said:


> before pens what the heck were you into?
> 
> Nice shop by the way.


 
 I have a family business manufacturing electronics and i am in the process of building the machines to take the work out of manufacturing the products. 

I currently use the press for punching out square holes in sheet metal for mounting components into.


----------



## JimB (Jul 12, 2011)

Is that in a spare bedroom? Very nice!


----------



## BradG (Jul 12, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Wow a 10 ton press to assemble pens! I thought I liked overkill!
> 
> Oh and another thought strew some parts or tools around for the pictures. You can pick them back up afterwards. That shop area is way to clean. It gives the rest of us a bad image.


 

but my tools..... i couldnt do that! they live in my draws when not in my hands!


----------



## BradG (Jul 12, 2011)

JimB said:


> Is that in a spare bedroom? Very nice!


 
its a second living room i guess. we used to have a second suite in there and a coffee table etc but seemed a waste of space!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 12, 2011)

Your wife is a very understanding women!!

AK


----------



## MrWright (Jul 12, 2011)

You take the fun out of turning!  If I HAD to clean up after each turning project I would take up another hobby.  Ask your wife to do quilting for a hobby, and watch what she does to her area to work with.  Cleaneyness is next to - boring.  Anyway, you have a very neet place to work your electronic stuff.  I know that has to be clean.  I used to build radios and antenna in my shop.  Now I just do wood work. 
A frustrated Ham Radio Operator.


----------



## renowb (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW! You must be doing some heavy duty pens there! Nice clean shop! I'm jealous!


----------



## BradG (Jul 12, 2011)

MrWright said:


> You take the fun out of turning! If I HAD to clean up after each turning project I would take up another hobby. Ask your wife to do quilting for a hobby, and watch what she does to her area to work with. Cleaneyness is next to - boring. Anyway, you have a very neet place to work your electronic stuff. I know that has to be clean. I used to build radios and antenna in my shop. Now I just do wood work.
> A frustrated Ham Radio Operator.


 

A quick blast with a hoover and its all gone  doesnt take many seconds to get rid of a bit of sawdust. swarf however off the metal is another story...


----------



## bitshird (Jul 12, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Wow a 10 ton press to assemble pens! I thought I liked overkill!
> 
> Oh and another thought strew some parts or tools around for the pictures. You can pick them back up afterwards.  That shop area is way to clean. It gives the rest of us a bad image.



I saw his shop and tried to crawl under my desk




but I couldn't find the floor.....


----------



## Rick P (Jul 12, 2011)

Im not even sure mine has a floor! Its in a 8X10 bed room that I converted........so full of stuff I have to open the window to rip a 8 foot board!!!

Tracy has to be one of the most understanding wifes in the world I do lots of antler, bone and ivory work and the "shop" door is only 3 feet from the kitchen!


----------



## SteveG (Jul 12, 2011)

I noticed the roll of bubble wrap laying right there in the bottom photo. How can you possibly work in such a messy, cluttered shop:question:


----------



## BradG (Jul 12, 2011)

I know SteveG... after uploading the picture onto my PC and spotting the offending item it was quickly filed away ............... (ok, now i am joking.) Theres just a full size roll of bubble wrap under there now. just squeezes under the bench


----------



## Wildman (Jul 12, 2011)

Words to live by from Fussy Butts R US Inc, too you!

I busy cleaning my shop as we speak. No film at 11!


----------



## BradG (Jul 16, 2011)

And a bit extra storage space added today. The top shelf is only 9mm thick, oppose to the bottom shelf being 18mm thick. I plan on swapping the top shelf to the same thickness as the bottom shelf as you can see a slight bit of bowing going on there


----------



## Hubert H (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice, really nice.  I don't want my wife to see your shop even though I will admit it is very nice.  Thanks for sharing.  HWH


----------



## BradG (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmm sometimes I think I should have started off with a messy shop as that would have set the standard to keep it as! 

Just starting to convert the garage now into a plating and anodising area, along with a spray booth and welding bay. I figured those activities wouldn't of gone down well indoors


----------



## Leviblue (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice shop.  But I would spend more time keeping it that clean than actually working in it.  I need to go now, there stuff I need to clean in the shop.....


----------



## ohiococonut (Jul 17, 2011)

It looks more like a showroom for tools. 

I kinda like to wade through my workshop. It's fun sometimes when I find something I haven't seen for a while. :redface:


----------

